# Blueberry rolyan tubes (dub dub)



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

After trying rolyans heaviest tubes (plum @11mm od) I decided to test drive the blueberry ones (10mm od). Shooting 14mm lead as that's what I plan on hunting with, they really pack a punch and at a far more comfortable draw than the super heavyweight plum, these may just be the bands for me. I've tried single green dub dub with 14mm lead and although a proven effective hunting setup by Marcus sr, it just seems a little sluggish for my immature taste. Various cuts of tbg have also thrown the big lead balls at good velocities but I don't really enjoy cutting flat bands so much. At just over £5 for 2 meters on ebay that's around £1:35 per bandset at my draw.
Shooting big, soft and heavy lead through a soup can at around 10 meters, they're definately worth a try.
John


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a roll of this brand, but in black band color. Pretty good (more or less the Blue Theraband power)


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I've never tried Dub Dub but I just tried a surgical tubing I got from the Pharmacy here. It has the same OD (10mm) and an ID of 6mm.

Surprisingly the draw weight feels not heavier than the Thera tube red I have.

I think it streches further than TTR.

Speed, as far as I can tell, without measuring with a chrony is about the same.

The TTR is 'snappier' though. The surgical tubing has a more equal draw.

It sounds like your blueberry Dub Dub could be a better choice?


----------

